# Best friendliest reptile for me?



## redtoffee (Aug 23, 2010)

I'm 23, and love animals of all kinds and haven't had pet in years. Due to severe allergies it is necessary for me to have nothing with fur or feathers.

I am especially fond of snakes, tortoises, turtles and frogs.

I am planning to get a pet soon and I want to know what out of all the animals I can have is the friendliest and most intelligent/interactive. I don't mean in the sense which is less likely to bite, but what will be happy to be held daily if possible, to sit with me, or move slowly, and not try and hide all the time.

I also want an animal which thrives in captivity, not one who will become depressed. Should be able to live on its own really. In either an aquarium, vivarium, etc...

I was quite interested in turtles, because i read they were highly intelligent, would come when called, ask to be held etc...but I have read elsewhere that they hate humans and captivity...not sure what to believe.

Initial cost isnt too much of a problem but if they are terribly expensive to keep that is a problem. If people can give me an idea of average costs per year that would be most helpful.

Snakes may have to be ruled out due to my mum not being keen - shame as I was keen on a ball python.

They would need to be a reasonable size. I guess a 100 gallon tank would be an absolute upper limit, although 60-80 may be preferable.

I have heard tortoises need an outdoor pen and i am not sure we could offer that. There is a small garden and an area may be partitioned off but i wouldnt be satisfied with leaving the tortoise there without supervision.

I don't really want a herp which will take any more than 30 mins a day to look after on an average day.

Would need to be fairly easily availble in England and captive bred. Would want to get the animal from young and rear it.

It would be better if I could get a large tank for the young rather than have to get a bigger tank every year or so as it grows.

It would have to no be too heavy or large/strong or vicious. I am quite weak due to health reasons and would have support to look after it if necessary, but I would want to be able to handle it on my own the majority of the time. My condition is variable, so most of the time I could deal with things but I don't want to have to ask for help all the time because I got somethink like a monitor. Although, unless it is a snake, help is there all the time. If I couldn't look after it for any reason there would be a variety of people to clean and feed it.

If it turns out a snake is really the best pet for me as it is the friendliest and interacts the most, then I would probably be able to persuade my Mum, it just wouldn't get held if I wasn't around - but i wouldn't starve!

Oh and anything, which can be fed frozen and thawed mice/rats/chicks is a bonus as my Mum and sister both have owls outside which eat those, so they are bought cheaply in bulk!

I am more interested in something for its intelligence and ability to get on with an interact with humans than its beauty.

Thanks everyone in advance for any advice you can offer.

Laura
~X~


----------



## cocky1378 (Apr 4, 2008)

*re*

i would suggest lookin at a bearded dragon, they are fab


----------



## louise74 (Oct 31, 2007)

cocky1378 said:


> i would suggest lookin at a bearded dragon, they are fab


Yep agree with that best starter Lizard :2thumb:


----------



## haunted-havoc (Aug 6, 2009)

or leopard geckos are very good beginner reps. they grow to about 8-10" within a year or so and stay at about that

they are nocturnal however. if you want something thats awake during the day then a beardie is the way to go


----------



## Infernalis (Jul 14, 2010)

Female garter snakes are diurnal, don't really seem to mind handling, can be kept forever in a 20 gallon tank and stay small enough to not intimidate people who are otherwise afraid of snakes.

Just a thought.


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

If you want something you can handle then don't get turtles, they don't "hate" humans or captivity, and they don't "ask" to be held either, they're really an animal to be observed. Very interesting and rewarding when kept correctly, but that can involve very large and expensive setups.

Most lizards are going to need livefood like crickets and locusts, are you and your mother OK with that?

Personally I think a Cornsnake would probably suit you, very easy to keep and docile, they can be handled as much as you like apart from a day or two after they've fed when they should be left alone, you're already familiar with the food they eat, ie frozen mice.

They don't need much attention if you're busy, just check their water daily, do a spot clean as neccessary once a week or so, the rest of the time you can just leave them alone if you have to. 

If your mum has a thing about snakes then a Corn could be just the thing to change her mind, they're the complete opposite of everything that she probably dislikes about snakes!

If you got a young corn it would do better in a small enclosure, but you could get an adult size viv and keep it inside that in a plastic faunarium until it's bigger.


----------



## Dragon Wolf (Oct 27, 2009)

A lot of Beardies seem to enjoy interacting with people and they make brilliant, interesting pets once they are set up properly :no1:

If you have room for a 4x2x2 viv and can set it up to fullfill their requirements, I'd definately research keeping a beardy if I were you


----------



## Chazbang (Jun 20, 2010)

Beardies! I know lizards aren't on your list, but they are fabby!


----------



## CollaredLizardGal (May 17, 2010)

I would recommend a corn snake, start with one that is a little bit older not a new hatchling as they are whippet fast when they are tiny, they are great snakes and usually very placid when handled. 
We have just acquired a rat snake who is already fully grown (not sure of his age) but he is just the most placid and gentle snake, a rat snake is like a big corn snake really, you can pick them up relatively cheaply and get an easy setup. 

Alternatively Bearded dragons are again a great starter herp, but again i would go with one a little older as hatchlings and yound can be very fast. 

Which ever way you go - Enjoy!!


----------



## redtoffee (Aug 23, 2010)

Thank you, I will look into the Bearded Dragons and Leopard Geckos as people have suggested.

My Mum actually saw me holding a corn snake the other day and wasn't overly impressed.

At first I didn't like the idea of having to get hold of live crickets, but actually I could come round to that! As long as I don't have to kill any food myself then I will be okay!

Thanks for your quick replies!

Laura
~X~


----------



## AuntyLizard (Feb 7, 2007)

I have some lovely baby beardies for sale and we offer delivery. I have to say they are one of the best lizards to start off with. I would recommend buying yours from a breeder where you can see how they have been looked after and can have contact with if you need advice etc. 

Liz x


----------



## Dragon Wolf (Oct 27, 2009)

Liz_n_Mark said:


> I have some lovely baby beardies for sale and we offer delivery. I have to say they are one of the best lizards to start off with. I would recommend buying yours from a breeder where you can see how they have been looked after and can have contact with if you need advice etc.
> 
> Liz x


Now that's what you call a sales pitch :no1:


----------



## AuntyLizard (Feb 7, 2007)

Dragon Wolf said:


> Now that's what you call a sales pitch :no1:


Gotta give it a go lol.. I would always recommend buying from a breeder though at least you know where it has come from and how they have been looked after.

Liz


----------



## Dragon Wolf (Oct 27, 2009)

Liz_n_Mark said:


> I would always recommend buying from a breeder though at least you know where it has come from and how they have been looked after.
> 
> Liz


I agree 100% :2thumb:


----------



## jonodrama (May 7, 2009)

I'd say either leopard geckos or a corn snake.

Once you've researched and decided, look into getting a good deal on the right set up and find a trusted breeder on here that is local to you.

Best of luck & welcome to the forum :no1:


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

berber skinks are cool bit fast though really amusing to watch eat crix meal worms and egg occasionally
can be handled 
if you plan to get more buy say 3 at first instead of 1 at a time as the first one will set it's territiory then be aggersive to the others but they are a lot more active than leo's 
one minute you don't see the skinks then the next minute they run out like mad going crazy climbing, running about and up at the glass
i think they're really cool


----------



## pythonpants1970 (Apr 30, 2009)

*reptile pet*

beardies would come highly recommended but i think both blue and pink tongued skinks are worthy of a mention depending on the size of set up you could provide with the bonus that they have a very broad diet span and could be fed at a varying frequency depending on the food items being offered


----------



## redtoffee (Aug 23, 2010)

Thank you everyone, I will be doing lots of research!

Laura
~X~


----------



## LloydEvans (Aug 18, 2010)

Bearded dragon
Rankings dragon(small)
Leopard gecko
Crested gecko(fast)
Plated lizard(fast)
Certain types of skinks(sometimes grumpy)
Water dragons(abit fast)
Agamids(small and fast)
Chameleons(Not always happy to be handled)


Corn snake
Ball/Royal Python
Hognose(Sometimes grumpy, small)
Milksnake(small-ish)

You have to remember, EVERYTHING.. even bearded dragons can be nasty. Find out what the temperament on the reptile you plan on buying is before you take it home.
: victory:

Lloyd.


----------



## Lozza.Bella (Apr 24, 2010)

Hi Laura,
Everything I would have mentioned has been mentioned, so Good luck and we want to see pictures of what you reptile you get in the end!


----------



## grasshopper (May 11, 2010)

I would definitely recommend beardies - we bought one for my son (11 at the time) about 18 months ago and he was well able to cope with it on his own. Between my Mum and I we now have 14 dragons as we fell for them big time - they're so friendly!!

Incidentally, I also have a leopard gecko - lovely creature to watch but not so interactive.

Best of luck whatever you decide.


----------



## Spider Call (Mar 23, 2007)

I am going to come in and steer away from the corn that people keep suggesting. 

How about a milk snake? 
We keep our girl in a 3'x2'x18". So they don't really need that much space, and don't grow too big. 
Ours is a Sinaloan and is a COMPLETE sweetie. Very gentle, can be handled by anyone, in around 17 years of having her I have been bitten twice, and both times were my own fault. 

She comes to the front of the viv and actually asks to come out, and I'm not joking. If you are in the room she pops her head out of her hide, watches you then comes to the front and runs her face along it watching you until you go and open it up for her. 

So if you want a friendly animal that is easy to keep  I would suggest a milk every time <3 Plus they are pretty to look at. 
My mother even loves her <3 Where as she doesn't like corns and isn't keen on my rat snakes.
The pretty can win them round. :no1:

-Em


----------



## redtoffee (Aug 23, 2010)

Thanks I will look into milk snakes, but we did have a conversation yesterday and she and my sister are pretty adamant that we wont have one.

A friend on the family was here yesterday during the conversation and my Mum was pretty much suggesting that she would put up with a much larger animal, set up, and harder to look after animal as long as it wasn't a snake.

We pretty much rules out turtles and tortoises unfortunately, because they are rife with salmonella. I am not sure whether I am immunocompromised or not. I used to be, but lately with 2 autoimmune illnesses and one which can either be immunosupressing if you are mild and immune stimulating if you are severe like me. I haven't had a cold in 2 years. So maybe I wont get it, but I would rather get an animal with less risk.

I said the this friend that I wanted an intelligent animal that I could interact with. And he actually recommended an Ackie Monitor. He has had mostly snakes, and over fifty reptiles. Although he never got a monitor he did spend 4 months researching them when he was planning to get one. Although he I have looked into them a little and we certiainly could give it everything it needs set-up wise. Also I am willing to put in the effort in to tame it. In fact, the reason I would want an animal which requires this much work to look after and interact with is entirely for that reason, I want the pet because I want that sort of relationship and interaction with something. I dont want something which will just sit and look pretty and I admire and encourage intelligence. Even if it means putting up with moods.

Do you think after a month or so of research, this friend around for help and advice, and an appropriate sized viv with everything it needs, I would be able to give an Ackie the appropriate care, and eventually tame it and have a good relationship with it? 

Also where would I by one from, I can't seem to find any captive bred ones in any of the local reptile pet shops. I'm in the south west? I was hoping I would be able to interact with an adult to give me a better idea of the herp before i bought it. Can anyone recommend any books I should read?

I know this would be my first reptile, but I am sensible and intelligent. I would make sure I knew any animal inside out before I bought it. Also so far size wize and on explanation of their basic needs my Mum and Sis are keen. I haven't yet explained about the need to tame them though. I have tame animals for people before though, mostly things like hamsters. I know people whos hamster bit once and a year later they hadnt handled it. I managed to tame them in a week or so, I realise this isn't anywhere near the same, but I know I have the patience. I also have limited experience handling and taming bird of prey as my parents and sister have them. We need to wait for the baby owl to be old enough to go outside before I can get a pet anyway. So at least 6 weeks.

I realise it would be ideal for me to have beginner reptiles before moving to an ackie, but my Mum has made it clear that I am only allowed one pet. I don't want to get a pet that doesn't stimulate me and then have to wait years before it dies and I can get one that is more suited to me in the long term.

Thanks again everyone.

Laura
~x~


----------



## Spider Call (Mar 23, 2007)

No snakes  Sadness.

Ackies are gorgeous little things <3 I looked in to getting one for a while but then got 2 more snakes instead. 

Will have to let someone else answer on those as I am not sure.

Just had one more thought... Have you had a look at crested geckos? They are lovely <3 However they do differ greatly in temperment.
My adult male loves coming out, and sits on the doors waiting. He has even been held by my kind of step sisters 4 year old and was quite happy with her.
However, my young female HATES being held. She was in a shop for quite a while not being handled, so I'm not sure if that may have something to do with it.

-Em


----------



## redtoffee (Aug 23, 2010)

Spider Call said:


> No snakes  Sadness.
> 
> Ackies are gorgeous little things <3 I looked in to getting one for a while but then got 2 more snakes instead.
> 
> ...


I know shame about the snakes. I think at the moment I have the ackies at first place and the Geckos and Beardies as plan b. 

Whatever i get I will get it captive bred and as young as possible.

Thanks for replying,

Laura
~X~


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

> We pretty much rules out turtles and tortoises unfortunately, because they are rife with salmonella


Complete nonsense I'm afraid!

All reptiles can carry Salmonella, tortoises and turtles are no more prone to it than any other.


----------



## redtoffee (Aug 23, 2010)

I was told that an any reptile living in water had much more salmonella than the other reptiles. Now from what I learnt when I studied medicine this makes sense. I'm not saying all reptiles can't carry it, but it seems the turtles have a much higher chance. In fact anything in a tank with water carries more infections.

Laura
~X~


----------



## x_plum_x (Aug 23, 2010)

redtoffee said:


> I was told that an any reptile living in water had much more salmonella than the other reptiles. Now from what I learnt when I studied medicine this makes sense. I'm not saying all reptiles can't carry it, but it seems the turtles have a much higher chance. In fact anything in a tank with water carries more infections.
> 
> Laura
> ~X~


 Why are we only thinking of reptiles? There's some beautiful amphibians out there. Whites tree frogs, fantasy horned frogs or waxy monkey frogs would be right down your street


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

> I was told that an any reptile living in water had much more salmonella than the other reptiles


And tortoises, because they don't live in water?

Salmonella is carried in the gut, turtles are not more prone to it, it's just that because they defecate in the water it's easier for you to come into contact with it, small turtles also tend to be kept by young children who don't always observe the strict hygiene neccessary when handling reptiles, so the incidence of infection is higher than with other species. 

With correct hygiene, ie washing your hands with antibacterial soap or gel after handling, there's no reason why you should catch salmonella from any animal, most people get it from sources they would least expect, who washes their hands after handling loose change for instance?


----------



## redtoffee (Aug 23, 2010)

x_plum_x said:


> Why are we only thinking of reptiles? There's some beautiful amphibians out there. Whites tree frogs, fantasy horned frogs or waxy monkey frogs would be right down your street


Thanks, I'll look into them. I love frogs but I'd heard they just sit there and you cant hold them and interact with them. But If thats not true then that would be great.


RE the salmonella, what people have said make sense. That was what I was thinking about the water. I think tortoises require an outside area which I'm not sure I would be able to provide.

Laura
~X~


----------



## mbj (May 1, 2010)

I would take a look at Crested Geckos - they are fantastic to watch, great to handle, friendly, really easy to look after, very pretty, thrive in captivity and really do have great personalities 

An adult would happily live in a 45x45x60 exo terra and most of the time you won't need any additional lighting or heat sources (plenty of articles on here about ideal temperatures). They eat non-citrus fruit, Crested Gecko Diet (which is a powder that contains all nutrients that you need and then you add water so it ends up as a paste) and live food is optional (although I do feed crickets and locusts a few times a week). There are loads of caresheets on here with far more detailed guidance, but you get the general idea 

Take a look on here or Crested Geckos • Index page for more information on them.


----------



## x_plum_x (Aug 23, 2010)

Most of the delicate skinned frogs you can't handle. But whites tree frogs and fantasy horned frogs always seem really happy to be handled. If you hold out a wiggling meal worm to them they'll usually eat it out of your hand :thumb:


----------



## mandi1234 (Mar 13, 2009)

yeh crested geckos.....really friendly, cant really cudle them though. corn would have been good. beardies are friendly and you can cuddle them, mine falls aslleep on me. leopard geckos hhhmmmmm, imo dont really like being picked up. you would have to clean a beardie out every day though, and prepare fresh fruit n veg...... and they like being handled, but didnt you say you only had half an hour a day ?


----------



## Gemstone Dragons (Jul 29, 2009)

I would recomend Beardies their so great, my 10 year old loves to handle and bath ours.
Most breeders now days use couriers so you can take your time and find something you like, don't forget to look at the amazing variety of colours and varieties they come in and ask to see parents for a better idea how a baby should turn out.
:2thumb:


----------



## tommyupallknight (Aug 18, 2010)

It sounds to me like Corns are your best bet. Lizards will need more room. Or just say sod it and get a dwarf boa!


----------



## redtoffee (Aug 23, 2010)

Am still on the Ackie/Beardie/Crested Gecko mission and finding out about all of them. We do have the space although indoors, not an outdoor run like tortoise should have.

I know I said I only had half an hour a day to spend but to be honest at the moment I have loads of time, was just thinking about the future. At the moment I have tons of time to tame an animal and bond with it and then if in the future I had less time then that is okay.

i also have on hand babysitters. Thanks for all your help guys! The snakes are a definie no, I think.

Laura
~X~


----------



## x_plum_x (Aug 23, 2010)

Yeh, I've never had a beardie so i can't really speak for them, but they're incredibly easy to get hold of and pick out your favourite as they're so popular. 
cresties have their cuddly moments of cuteness, but with my two i find those moments few and far between. They're more interested in investigating their environment. Great fun to watch in the evenings though!


----------

